# Anti-Theft



## flanarycr (Jan 8, 2013)

1995 nissan 200sx se-r cant disabel the anti-theft the ignition is a set of toggel switches and the door lock have been changed due to key being broke off in them and the trunk lid has been changed due to being crushed any way to by pass the starter shut off or just disable the entire thing ? PLEASE HELP CANT DRIVE CAR BECAUSE IT WONT START! thank you for any input!


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

almost cant read because too bad grammar. whoa.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Knowkiding. Eye almos givup b4 I figrowt ware punkchewashun keez wer @.
derpy der...


----------



## flanarycr (Jan 8, 2013)

I asked for help with my car not my grammer!!!!!!! and further more if you have nothing to say about cars then you are you even posting on here? i think you guys are on here just to mess with people because you have nothing better to do with your lives! thank you have a nice day.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Uf wez kaint unnersand younz wen u ax uh queshun, hau oui sposd two gib u ananaswer?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't know of anyway to disable the anti-theft. If the ignition lock and door locks are broken, I would suggest getting a "lock set" from Nissan which would have all of the locks and a set of keys. By your description, it sounds like they "rigged" the ignition switch wiring, so a new ignition switch and/or some wiring repair may be needed as well. It's hard to give advice on something that has been altered or "re-engineered" and not having any specifics on what circuits are altered and how and not being able to see the vehicle for oneself.


----------



## flanarycr (Jan 8, 2013)

Well i figured it out go to the relay box and take out all three anti theft relays . Then go to the third relay position. And make a jumper wire with 2 flat blade ends . Then place the first blade end in the position closest to the front of the car In the third relay position . Then the other in the middle position. This will by pass the starter shut off and you can start the car . And with first 2 relays out the horn will not honk and the lights will not flash.

Sent from my PantechP9070 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Good to know...hope nobody steals your car now that you disabled the anti-theft!


----------



## Pieandcake123 (Aug 18, 2013)

lmao jdg youre making me cry.


----------

